# EMS Honor Code



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 31, 2004)

*The Ideal (and real) EMS Code of Honor

We do not comment on the stupidity of a situation (until after the call) 
We act as if each patient were a member of our family (my family would never be found face down in a gutter stoned on acid) 
We will respond as soon as possible (after food/movies are put away, and phone calls complete) 
Unprofessional comments will never be made on the radio (unless they have to be said) 
You will always work with your coworkers for the betterment of the patient and not your ego (yeah right) 
You will keep your problems with your partner quiet till after the call (Would you drive light a sane person I want to get to the call/hosp alive) 
We are in this for the patient not the personal glory (besides we never get it the FD/PD do). *


----------

